# SanVal closing



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It was reported TODAY that SanVal is closing.  More at http://120pointme.blogspot.com/


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I called San-Val to confirm and it's true. I went ahead and ordered one each of the new _Spectrum_ cars from Bachmann. I figure I might as well get in on the deals while they last! It's a shame but the gentleman at San-Val said the owner was getting old and wanted to retire which I can understand./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Does this mean this weekend or what? It might behoove us to get out there. The blog says "at or below cost". The Bachmann Spectrum stuff won't last long!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

I will not say a negative word..... Other than I do feel badly about it. As many of you know I have had an on and off again relationship with Al. At the moment is has been on again so I do feel badly about it. Golly first the Weiner factory gets forced out of business now this! Bummer!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hoooooly Cow!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 


Well that blows big time! Does anyone know the last day? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


Sheee-ooot! I even had all day off today and if I had known..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


Where the **** am I gonna get my detail parts from now? I can order Ozark online but Trackside Details use to be a PITA to order online, does anyone have a contact source for them?


I have to say, I will really miss that dumpy frump of a building/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

but Trackside Details use to be a PITA to order online, does anyone have a contact source for them?



*Warrior Run Locomotive Works*.  I ordered three Trackside air pumps and some plumbing castings from them on Wednesday and had them by Friday - plus the owner Clem O'Jevich is a great guy! "  


Tell 'em I sent ya.


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

I just e-mailed Al and the e-mail came back as undeliverable. NUTS!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/05/2008 6:32 PM


 
but Trackside Details use to be a PITA to order online, does anyone have a contact source for them?



*Warrior Run Locomotive Works*.  I ordered three Trackside air pumps and some plumbing castings from them on Wednesday and had them by Friday - plus the owner Clem O'Jevich is a great guy! "  


Tell 'em I sent ya. 



 


Seconded what Dwight said above but thats cause I know him personally!  He does have one heck of a collection of the detail parts and has sources for pretty much anything else you can think of.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that really sucks. I, for one have had no issues with Al, and he's been a good supplier of stuff that's allowed me to play in this hobby. Phooey. Hope its just "gettin' too old to want to play anymore..."


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Was always my highlight to visit after that miserable drive to the Valley.   Does anyone know when the doors will actually close?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I didn't buy enough from Al!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 01/05/2008 8:45 PM


I guess I didn't buy enough from Al!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif




Or you bought so much that he could afford to retire...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, Great site! Ozark to boot!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

OH NO!  I'm really sorry to hear this. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif
I purchased a great deal of my USA Trains stuff from them and from Al on ebay.  The Crane River Railroad will miss them greatly!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


Ed


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a shock! I too, liked to go there when we were down south. I must admit though, I never really bought big ticket items there. Usually picked up some details that I didn't want to wait for and maybe some paint supplies. Also liked that they always had a nice supply of HLW items which I did seem to walk out with one or two of most times. 

Vic, I have the contact info for David(owner of Trackside) somewhere. I'll find it for you if you want. 

Steve


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! They have been around for a long time, and were one of the biggies in the hobby.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a total shock. I don't do a lot of business with San Val, but do like to know they are there. Too bad for us. Good luck to the owner in his retirement.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that St. Aubin's bought him out!


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a bummer because I was planing on getting some of thier Ball Bearing wheel sets this year when we get our income tax back. Maybe I can get a better deal on them now. 
Cliff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did he try to sell it to someone?   No buyers?  I have  never been there.  Every time I went to THE BIG TRAIN SHOW  I said I would  try and make it over there but never did.


I did make it to Howards last year.


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

It's sad to hear. But I can understand wanting to retire and such. Unfortunately for me he was the dealer I bought the most from.


Jack


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

San Vals one of the few sellers I trust on Ebay. I was in the store several times over the past few years and I bought a lot from him over the phone. San Val will be missed. Jake


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Their website is silent about the closing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Al emailed me today and said that they'd be open for a month or so to liquidate their inventory.  He also said that the website would announce the closing and pricing some time tomorrow.  I wish Al the best in retirement,  but he and his store will be missed. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


Ed


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like one last trip is in order.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

nothing on website yet as to closing????????? emailed al today twice got a response!!!!! twice!  and hes still on evil bay too!!!!!!!???????????????????? wait and see proposition he did offer me the business about a year ago, but if i had that much money would have a picture perfect house in the mountains, with g-guage running all around me in an easy chair!!!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow - that was one of the big ones for Large Scale. Caboose Hobbies no longer does large scale and now San Val. 

When I used to travel to San Diego/L.A. on business, I went to San Val several times. Pretty nice selection and many went there BEFORE going to the Queen Mary [actually better deals a lot of the time].


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I can not tell from their website, do they stock bachmann big hauler rolling stock or the bachmann kits? What about Accucraft live steam locomotives? 
thanks, 
Matt


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

When I told my cat Midnight about Al closing she was not pleased:


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

He was a TRUSTED dealer on E-bay.


Does anyone have a picture of Al &  his crew?


Any pictures of the inside of his store?


 


                           Thanks


----------



## albrat (Jan 7, 2008)

HI GUYS---The official posting of the notice of my (for the most part) retirement and store closing will be posted on my website sometime tomorrow---In short I will be selling my regualr and Ball Bearing wheels, my Brite Bloks, and the Conductor track locks from HOME, online and on Ebay and realistically will make as much as I did ion the store working only 2 hours a day 5 days a week with ZERO overhead of any sort. Between that and Social Security I will be living better than I have running the store and supporting 5 employees and a $10K a month rent bill and all the other expenses. Simple logistics and the fact I dont need to work any longer for everyone and will now work just for ME. Im not gone, just slowed down and selling only what I designed--and maybe a few other things from certain mfgrs. This will also give me more time to concentrate on my playing Softball which is a real passion for me. I also plan on umpiring for leagues and also do some coaching as well as playing on the 4 leagues I am on now. Its darn good exercise and a real challenge when I play with the guys 18 to 40 years old---and do better than some!! Thanks for all the support and friendships over the years--and as a note, the business is NOT for sale, has NOT been sold, and I do have offers from people wanting to buy the Name after I shut down but mainly for the Aviation aspect of the business---Thanks again---AL KRAMER


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

I just received this from Al with his permission to post it here....


Â 


Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  TO OUR DEAR FRIENDS[/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  AND VALUED CUSTOMERS [/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  FOR THE PAST 30+ YEARS[/b]
Â [/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  IT IS NOW TIME TO RETIRE[/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  [/b](FOR THE MOST PART)[/b]
Â [/b]Â [/b][/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  It has been a little over 30 years ago since, at the suggestion of one of my Flight Schools parts suppliers, I started selling Aviation parts and supplies at discount and was virtually the innovator of the business of discounting never before discounted items.Â  The business literally exploded in profits overnight.Â  About 23 years ago I did the same thing with Large Scale Model Trains on a whim because as the hobby was starting local shops were charging OVER retail for imported Large Scale trains claiming they were â€œhard to get â€œ and I did not think that was proper as they were in reality easy to obtain through many importers.Â  Both ventures proved to be just what YOU, the consumer,Â  was looking to find and we made a wonderful living and made a lot of wonderful friends doing this over the years.Â  If I had a dollar for every time I heard the phrase â€œIsnâ€™t it strange having a store that sells real airplane parts AND toy trainsâ€� I could have retired years agoâ€"But it worked, and it worked well.Â  I just should have collected when I heard it said !! Who was to know?? [/b]
Â Â Â Â Â  Today with the internet taking over the sales market there is virtually no reason to continue having a full service retail outlet of almost 10,000 square feet that is basically paying the salaries of our employees and myself and the enormous rent and expenses of a building that is no longer needed to conduct this business.Â  Putting in long hours and stress just to pay rent, utilities, insurance and salaries has now become a task that I no longer wish to pursue, will not pursue,Â  and in fact I am beginning to close down the business at this time.Â  [/b]
Â Â Â  I will continue to sell the products I designed and developed over the years for the Model Railroad market such as our best selling ROLL-EZ Metal wheels in both standard and Ball Bearing styles, The Brite-Blok track cleaner, and our â€œCONDUCTORâ€� Stainless Steel Track Locking device through internet sales and Ebay auctions from my home office once the transition is complete and the retail store is closed.Â  There may possibly be a few other items we will also continue to supply as well â€" Only time will tell what these may or may not be.[/b]
Â Â Â Â Â  Beginning now we will commence with liquidating our entire inventory of both Aviation and Pilot supplies and our Model Train inventory, with the exception of our in-house designed and exclusive items, close to cost and in some cases like detail parts and modeling supplies below cost.Â  Please be assured that if any of you have pre-release orders on items from either Bachmann or USA Trains that your orders will indeed be filled immediately upon release of the products ordered and at the original prices quoted regardless of whether our retail store is open or not.Â  We expect this massiveÂ  inventory liquidation to take approximately 2 months and will begin with sales of all model railroad rolling stock, scenic and detail parts, and locomotives at approximatelycost plus 5% to cover credit card bank charges.Â  The same will apply to all aviation normal stock items with the exceptions of charts and sectionals which will be 30% off.Â  Aviation hardware and small parts are at 60% off.Â  Specific model railroad product lines such as detail parts from either Ozark Miniatures and Trackside Details, Woodland Scenics, K&S brass and Plastruct will be closed out at less than cost with a 50% discount off of retail and 60% off for orders over $50 net and 75% off for orders over $150 net.Â  No backorders or rainchecks are available.Â  Current inventory of track and track related items will not be further discounted until such time as we are almost ready to fully close and we expect it to be sold out by that time anyway.Â  All sales will be plus shipping and handling charges unless you are local and wish to pick up your purchases.Â  All sales are final also---no returns or exchanges for any reason.[/b]
Â Â Â  Also offered are the custom made store display cases and store fixtures and warehouse shelving, video monitoring system, point of sale computer system and programs, sales display counters, cash registers, a complete 32 by 18 foot professionally built modular overhead railroad double track display which today would run over $12,000 to have made and our 32 x 8 foot store display table train layout which is composed of 4 separate 4 x 8 individual tables screwed together---We are open to reasonable offers on the aforementioned items. Other items of interest are a Propane fueledÂ  (legal for indoor use) Clark Forklift, almost new pallet jack, professional handcarts and loading carts and other office supplies and equipment.Â  [/b]
Â Â Â  Items not sold in the store will be listed either on Ebay for the Aviation and Model Train inventory or on Craigs List for the store fixtures and equipment as we get closer to closing the doors for good.Â  [/b]
Â Â Â  It has been a long and hard road at times but I do not regret any of its trials or tribulations and I sincerely thank all of you who have been with us over the years and have supported us in our efforts to provide excellent service and customer support while giving you the needed low pricing you deserve and want.Â  Many of you go back well over 30 years to when we started in Aviation and I taught some of you to fly and you are still coming in and buying your supplies from us---We do appreciate your loyalty and support for all these years and I am proud to have been personally responsible in training some excellent pilots who went on to be currently Captains for major airlines.Â  We have seen competition and manufacturers come and we have seen them go for multitudes of reasons.Â  We have survived lawsuits with manufacturers as have some of our suppliers and in your best interests have shown the modeling world that manufacturers cannot tell you, the consumer, what you must pay for your toys and supplies.Â  They can tell us what we have to advertise prices at but they cannot tell us what we must actually sell the product for at the bottom line---All this for your betterment and we have stuck with you on this point.Â  We have also seen the rise and fall of the giant manufacturers who once ruled the world (or at least acted like they did) and now are a mere memory because they would not compete in a real world marketâ€"and they received their just dues.Â  At the same time we must thank the manufacturers of the products we currently carry and distribute for their support and excellent product delivery that have helped us to help you. Â Some of these great people in particular are The Charles Ro family of USA Trains whose extremely high standards of professionalism and honesty cannot be topped, and in addition the Polk family of Aristo-Craft and the Executives at Bachmann like Bud Reese and Joe Freeman who have also been true leaders in the industry and are among the finest people and most respected any person could ever hope to deal with and we look forward to continuing a close relationship with them.Â  These fine people are the true backbone of the Large Scale model railroad world and have our utmost respect and admiration and always will.[/b]
Â Â Â  We will continue to serve you to the best of our ability until the final closing of our retail store---and from that point I will personally serve you in the supplying of the worlds best selling Large Scale Model Railroad supplies that I personally designed and will continue to have produced.Â  Again, I sincerely thank you for all your support and loyalty over the years and for all the business you have done with us and we wish you and yours all the happiness possible---You all have been just wonderful and I could have not done this without you.Â  [/b]
Â [/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  SINCERELY[/b]
Â [/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  [/b]
Â [/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â AL KRAMER[/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  PRESIDENT,[/b]
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  SAN-VAL DISCOUNT INC.[/b]


Well that's it !



Â


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Al I'm glad for you, really, that your looking forward to retirement/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


but it still suck for us who were regulars.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Al.


Enjoy your retirement.


The good times we had In Nuremberg and elsewhere will always be in my memory.
Not to mention your generous hospitality each time I was in your neigbourhood.


Your friend Tony Walsham.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm happy for you! When I retired, I felt like half the world had been lifted from my sholders, though it sounds like you will still be retaining some of your buisness. The main thing is your health, and it seems like you have plenty of activities to keep you well.


Do all the things you've always wanted to do, without wasting time thinking about it! Good Luck!!


----------



## tjburger (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, 
Along with the others, I too will miss you and the store for all the things you have provided to make my pike a dream come true. 
Will see you on Ebay and around the valley. 
Enjoy your retirement and keep runnin' trains !

Tom


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Since Dave asked here he is. Now if there is any particular isle you want to see I took pictures of them all this morning.... Whatever makes you happy.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If your going to order anything or visit, I suggest, dont wait.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


I was able to spend my lunch break going to for a whirlwind visit,  lot of people there for a Monday, the WORD is out....


Mike the guy behind the counter said he didnt think the stock on hand would last too long at the rate they are going, at least train wise. Whatevers on the shelves is it, period. There were lots of phone inquiries coming in when I was there,. The R/C plane stuff could go slower, I heard him say they would likely be open for only another month at most.


Lots of USA engines still, but the Bachmann and Aristo looks like its going fast. Some HLW left but the Mogul they had was gone, had to content myself with a PE Sparky. As I already have a bunch of stuff as it is, I just got a bunch of whatever supplies looked like a logical purchase. Nothing major other than the Sparky, but they were sold out of the 20' cars I like from Bachmann and Aristo, which I would have purchased more of. Most that remained is outside of my interests, all that standard gauge nonsense with their bigger than my layout  locomotives.


Something tells me next weekend is going to be a *real *madhouse there.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I got some Preiser people at 40% off list and Al has several of the AMS San Francisco Cable cars at $150. so I got a second maroon one with a different number.  I just prefer the maroon to the green ones. When I was there at 10 AM there were not alot of people there but that will most likely change as the day goes on. Yup if I were you I would get my caboose over there pronto and see the discounts. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Before they are all gone. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to get something going with Mike this morning by phone - don't know yet whether he was able to pull my order together or not... bit of a hike to drop in...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My son and I were in there at 1:30 today, just after Howard. There were a couple of people in there shopping both the train and aircraft sides. Still quite a few things left, very little in the AMS, lots of Bachmann Spectrum rolling stock and engines. Loads of USA engines and rolling stock. Lots of boses of USA track, all radius'. Pola buildings. Just to give you an idea of the discounts, my son bought a diecast B24 lists at 175.00, he got for 70.00. The stock hasn't depleted that much since I was out there about five weeks ago. You need to get out there, you local guys!!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Al. Just wanted to say thank you. Over the years, I've spent a lot of money at San Val, and got more than my money's worth. You've given us all some great deals and without your efforts in the hobby, I probably wouldn't have been able to go crazy the way I have. I still remember the day you discounted a box of old styrene until I couldn't say no. That styrene is a big part of my Rogue County RR now. You've done a great service to this hobby for many, many people. Thank you and I hope you enjoy your redesigned part of the experience. 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, it's always hard to make a decision like this.  Been there, done that.    The other side is a great time of retirement and the ability to enjoy life in a little different way.  Happy Retirement.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/05/2008 6:32 PM


 
but Trackside Details use to be a PITA to order online, does anyone have a contact source for them?



*Warrior Run Locomotive Works*.  I ordered three Trackside air pumps and some plumbing castings from them on Wednesday and had them by Friday - plus the owner Clem O'Jevich is a great guy! "  


Tell 'em I sent ya. 


 

Dwight,
 
The link you posted shows as suspended when I click on it. Has something happened to them? Not needing anything just curious to see what they have.

As far as San'Val closing? I'm sorry to hear that but as I found out through reading things there's a happy ending for all. Al get to semi retire and enjoy things and we can purchase things like wheels and such from existing avenues. Win win in my book. Good thing to I've been threatening myself with spendong some money on those wheels for a couple of my cars for some time now/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

I called SanVal about an engine they lowered the price by three dollars off their list.  Granted it was only a Bachmann Spectrum Porter and I had an idea to use it for something. Why would I buy with a saving of only three dollars? Does not sound like he is really trying to sell at a loss. Just my ramblings and observation.


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well at $150 for the San Francisco cable car I can't gripe. Other dealers have it for much more. I needed the Preiser people anyway. But as for the other inventory just do your homework and know prices before you go in. There may well be some bargains there but as always you really have to know your pricing. I haven't heard back from Gary yet as to whether he got track there today or not. You know Al just might keep the track prices high until the last minute which would make sense after all track prices have gotten crazy. Good hunting guys./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 01/08/2008 6:31 PM
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/05/2008 6:32 PM


 
but Trackside Details use to be a PITA to order online, does anyone have a contact source for them?



*Warrior Run Locomotive Works*.  I ordered three Trackside air pumps and some plumbing castings from them on Wednesday and had them by Friday - plus the owner Clem O'Jevich is a great guy! "  


Tell 'em I sent ya. 


 The link you posted shows as suspended when I click on it. Has something happened to them? Not needing anything just curious to see what they have.



Not so far as I know.  Based upon the suspension notice, I suspect he simply forgot to pay his domain name bill or somesuch.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By bearswood on 01/08/2008 9:24 PM
I called SanVal about an engine they lowered the price by three dollars off their list.  Granted it was only a Bachmann Spectrum Porter and I had an idea to use it for something. Why would I buy with a saving of only three dollars? Does not sound like he is really trying to sell at a loss. Just my ramblings and observation.

I have a distinct feeling that may be the last one, a painted unlettered one that is.
An affordable 'only one left'  engine will roll out for a not so hot price anyway. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Regarding the Spectrum Side Tank Porter at San Val. I picked an up unlettered one for $106. 
Some of the Bachmann/Spectrum prices were:
Spectrum Box Car $71.00
Spectrum Low Side Gondola $60.91
Spectrum Flatcar $30.00
Skeleton Cars $24.50
Side Dump Ore Cars $17.06
I believe the USA might Moe starter set was $170 
Bachmann starter sets around $106?
3 truck Shay $400ish


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got back from the last trek to San-Val (about 1-1/2 hours each way in traffic).  The stuff is going fast, and you can believe that if the foot traffic were always this good, the store would never close!   Except for the speeders, all Southern Pacific  is gone.

Anyways, I did get the display brass AccuCraft Rail Car (84001) for $130 (on sale at St Aubins now for $220), an SP speeder for $50, a USA SP woodside caboose for $65, as well as some small miscellaneous stuff.  Usually I wouldn't pay $130 for something like a rail car (let alone going rate of about $220, but this was just too cute to pass up. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

I'm really gonna miss that place. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

called 3 times today to check stock, granted it was toll free, I held for too long all the times and never got anyone in the train dept? 

cale


----------



## albrat (Jan 7, 2008)

*I would like to thank all of you guys for the kind words and the business both now and over the years.  The inventory is dwindling down and at this point all remaining aristo, usa trains, and bachmann is at our exact distributor buying cost listed in our computer---That roughly canculates to a little over 50% on usa, a little over 40% on aristo and roughly 50 to 60 on Bachamnn---Those discounts are off of their suggested retail.  In addition for youse guise that scratch build I have all the ozark, trackside, plastruct, floquil, badger, precision plastics at 75% off and 6 left on the k-27 at $679.  I have approximately 25 usa locos, 6 aristo, and TONS of the 1:20 Bachmann spectrum cars at cost.  Probably about 100 usa cars and 50 aristo and 100 bachmann standard cars left.  I sent out a revised discount list on the website today also. I want to blow out all the remaining POLA kits so they are at 40% off the discounted prices which is now below cost just to get rid of them.
  Please note that my 'train guy" has been out sick or drunk or on drugs for 5 days now without calling except for Monday saying he would be in tuesday so we are REAL short handed.. Like NO HANDS actually.  The guys in the aviation department can TRY to help you as will Shelley and on Saturday and part of Friday Brian but you have to be real patient and is best to just email a list of what you want and we will check availability when we can--Sorry, but if I had anyone to work the place I would do it. I am personally doing all the online sales and all the packing and shipping so I cannot work the front store at all.  Its amazing how busy a place can be when stuff is sold for zero profit.  Its like our Bar-B-Que sale without the burgers---- Thanks again----AL KRAMER*


----------

